# Wasps in box woods.



## Paul (Jul 17, 2017)

Any good recommendations for killing wasps nesting in boxwoods. Typical wasp spray seems to yellow the leafs so I would like another option. Any suggestions?


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I use 38% permethrin mixed per the instructions and spray my entire house exterior, bushes, etc...NO WASPS! I even spray the inside of my hunting box stands and ever since I started doing that, I do not have to fight and clean out the wasps each fall.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

My recommendation for spaying wasps is to not do it like I do:

[media]https://youtu.be/hLuUEkS6Fz8?t=130[/media]


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

^^^ This had to be one of my top 5 favorite days of 2018. :lol:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> My recommendation for spaying wasps is to not do it like I do:
> 
> [media]https://youtu.be/hLuUEkS6Fz8?t=130[/media]


 :lol: thanks for posting this. It made my day. I've been known to be chased out of my lawn by some unhappy yellow jackets.


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

Hilarious, did you get stung?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Jayray said:


> Hilarious, did you get stung?


Thanks to my patented spraying/swirling/screaming motion, I avoided any stings.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Jayray said:
> 
> 
> > Hilarious, did you get stung?
> ...


That video and the gif made me laugh heartily. You went for the cheap Spectracide stuff. Next time, go for foaming Bengal wasp killer, they won't fly off, and you envelop the nest in a blanket of foam. Spectracide just makes 'em more angry, and out to get you. Imagine the story you would tell at the ER how you broke your arm while spraying wasps. :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> That video and the gif made me laugh heartily. You went for the cheap Spectracide stuff. Next time, go for foaming Bengal wasp killer, they won't fly off, and you envelop the nest in a blanket of foam. Spectracide just makes 'em more angry, and out to get you. Imagine the story you would tell at the ER how you broke your arm while spraying wasps. :lol:


Is this the stuff? I will have to look for it next time I am in the store.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

For wasps not on a plant you wish to keep, I use brake cleaner. They drop instantly to the ground. Not sure it's great for a plant though...


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

HD and Lowes also sell another foaming spray that I use around my boathouse...they DO NOT fly once hit with this stuff!


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I like to mix up Bifenthrin and a few shots of dish soap to help it stick. Figure out your angle of attack and departure plan. Then give it a purposeful quick hard soaking spray and depart. Do not turn back, do not slow down. Wait 10 minutes for the nest to die and 24 hours for any workers to return and die or give up. Hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > That video and the gif made me laugh heartily. You went for the cheap Spectracide stuff. Next time, go for foaming Bengal wasp killer, they won't fly off, and you envelop the nest in a blanket of foam. Spectracide just makes 'em more angry, and out to get you. Imagine the story you would tell at the ER how you broke your arm while spraying wasps. :lol:
> ...


That's exactly the stuff I carry in my van and use at my house. When I roll up to a house that might be vacant, or for sale, if I see them, they get blasted.


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

bassadict69 said:


> I use 38% permethrin mixed per the instructions and spray my entire house exterior, bushes, etc...NO WASPS! I even spray the inside of my hunting box stands and ever since I started doing that, I do not have to fight and clean out the wasps each fall.


I've been looking at permethrin but honestly I'm confused. Instructions say to mix 1 1/3oz per gallon of water, but label says to mix 0.2 - 0.8oz per 1k sq ft in 4-25 gallons of water. That's obviously a huge difference there. Do I need to use 4 gallons to treat 1k sq ft?

How do you mix it? I want to alternate Cyzmic and Permethrin.

Thanks!!


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Buyanet said:


> I've been looking at permethrin but honestly I'm confused. Instructions say to mix 1 1/3oz per gallon of water, but label says to mix 0.2 - 0.8oz per 1k sq ft in 4-25 gallons of water. That's obviously a huge difference there. Do I need to use 4 gallons to treat 1k sq ft?
> 
> How do you mix it? I want to alternate Cyzmic and Permethrin.
> 
> Thanks!!


Without seeing the label I'm going to guess that the 1.33oz/gal is a spot treatment instruction and the other is a broadcast or perimeter soak. Please read the label carefully.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Buyanet said:


> I've been looking at permethrin but honestly I'm confused. Instructions say to mix 1 1/3oz per gallon of water, but label says to mix 0.2 - 0.8oz per 1k sq ft in 4-25 gallons of water. That's obviously a huge difference there. Do I need to use 4 gallons to treat 1k sq ft?
> 
> How do you mix it? I want to alternate Cyzmic and Permethrin.
> 
> Thanks!!


Permethrin is a broad spectrum termiticide/insecticide. The label on my bottle has many rates that vary depending on what pests you are targeting and what you are spraying it on (trees, shrubs, lawn, house, livestock, pets, etc.).


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Buyanet said:


> bassadict69 said:
> 
> 
> > I use 38% permethrin mixed per the instructions and spray my entire house exterior, bushes, etc...NO WASPS! I even spray the inside of my hunting box stands and ever since I started doing that, I do not have to fight and clean out the wasps each fall.
> ...


My label calls for 1.6 oz per gallon of water. I generally will mix 4 gals in my sprayer with 6 oz permethrin.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Two words: Neem Oil...


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> Two words: Neem Oil...


What rates do you apply the neem oil? Do you dilute it?


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

I follow this to the T:

Mix Triple Action Neem Oil at the rate of 2-4 tablespoons (1- 2 fluid ounces) per gallon of water. Mix 0.5-1.0 (0.25-0.50 fluid ounces) per quart of water. Thoroughly mix solution and spray all plant surfaces (including undersides of leaves) until completely wet. Frequently mix solution as you spray.

I mix it up in my 4pt FLO-Master Garden Sprayer and drench my ornamentals whenever I see any damage:



*Sidenote: Triple Action is a 
BEEHAZARD
This product is toxic to bees exposed to direct treatment. Do not apply this product while bees are actively visiting the treatment area.


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the stuff? I will have to look for it next time I am in the store.
> ...


I found this stuff at Walmart that's $17 cheaper, but I think it's a different type?


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

I had hundreds of wasps take over an evergreen bush last year and i used this stuff. Chased em away and had no ill effects on the plant.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00WH47C58/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

I use Fipronil (Termidor) with amazing success. I tried many many others prior to landing on something what worked this well!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

bullet said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Same stuff!


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

Colonel K0rn said:


> bullet said:
> 
> 
> > Colonel K0rn said:
> ...


Actually, I just realized the Manufacturers Part Number is 97121, which is different from the Amazon Model # 97119. The only difference I see is the "non-staining" factoid on the label (however, it does describe it as non-staining in the Walmart description). The ingredients seem to be the same Permethin: 0.5%.

Their website doesn't give me anymore information. Apparently there's only two models listed, one of which is the "non-conductive" green label. 
http://www.bengal.com/waspshornets.html

Either way, I still might try it!


----------

